# Crank call 911775719



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Has anyone receive crank call with this number,I get them morning,afternoon and evening but now I ignored them,good thing I have caller ID.


Any idea or advice so I can block this out would be helpful.

Thanks Celia


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Has anyone receive crank call with this number,I get them morning,afternoon and evening but now I ignored them,good thing I have caller ID.
> 
> 
> Any idea or advice so I can block this out would be helpful.
> ...


a bit of Spanish googling came up with the info that it is an automated call from Cofidis - a credit company

some phones have a 'block number' facility

if you don't have it then you need to contact your phone company to block it


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Do you, by any chance, have a mortgage or any other connection with Banco Santander?


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks xabiachica,Beachcomber we do have accounts with Santander,would close them but for 

ViaT think it best to get phone company to block them.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I asked because I think this number is associated with Santander. Cofidis and Cetelem are also associated with them.


----------

